# Bein Sports via OSN



## Purdymcr (Jun 14, 2012)

Is it possible to get bein sports through an osn receiver. If not how is this done?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

DU or Etisalat carry OSN & beIN Sports


----------



## Purdymcr (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks but we are looking at satellite rather than cable.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I think your best place to get this answer will be with one of their dealers. Have a look at the following link...

Dealers | beIN SPORTS EN


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't recommend satellite unless it has other benefits for you. When the weather is bad, dusty, dust storms, rain storms or just strong winds; the reception can be affected rendering it useless. They don't happen often but it will probably happen when you most need it, as is often the case!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Also if you are in a high rise you might not be able to get a dish unless you want a balcony dish.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Not all buildings allow dishes to be installed - ours certainly does not and states that in the tenancy agreement.

People have tried it here only to be told to take them down.


----------

